# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Dick Marty: Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, kreu i nje organizate mafioze

## injejti

Guardian: Hashim Thaçi, “bosi i mafies"
14-12-2010 17:28 CET

Kryeministri i Kosovës, është shef i një grupi “mafioz” shqiptarësh përgjegjës për kontrabandë me armë, drogë dhe organe të njerëzve përmes Evropës lindore, thuhet në një raport hetues të Këshillit të Evropës mbi krimin e organizuar.

Hashim Thaçi është identifikuar si “bosi” i një rrjeti që ka filluar të merret me shantazhe kriminale pas luftës së Kosovës në vitin 1999, dhe ka mbajtur ndikim të fuqishëm në qeverisjen e vendit që nga ajo kohë.

Raporti i një hetimi dy-vjeçar, i cili citon burime të FBI-së dhe të shëbimeve tjera të inteligjencës, është marrë nga gazeta britanike, “The Guardian”. Në të Thaçi përmendet si ushtrues i “kontrollit të dhunshëm” në tregtinë me heroinë.

Figura nga rrethi i ngushtë i akuzohen se kanë mbajtur në mënyrë të fshehtë robër përgjatë kufirit në Shqipëri pas luftës, ku thuhet se disa serbë janë vrarë për veshkët e tyre, të cilat janë shitur në tregun e zi.

Dick Marty, hetues për të drejtat e njeriut prapa këtij hetimi, do ta paraqes raportin e tij para diplomatëve evropianë nga të gjitha 47 shtetet anëtare gjatë një takimi në Paris ditën enjte.

Raporti i tij thekson se lidhjet e Thaçit me krimin e organizuar datojnë qysh një dekadë më parë, kur besnikët e Grupit të tij të Drenicës, siç raporton “The Guardian”, u bënë fraksion dominues përbrenda UÇK-së.

(vazhdon....)

----------


## toni karlosi

Kjo nuk eshte mire,tash i kerkojne leshime lidhur me qeshtjen e Kosoves per keto akuza.


Two-year inquiry accuses Albanian 'mafia-like' crime network of killing Serb prisoners for their kidneys
•	Paul Lewis in Pristina 
•	guardian.co.uk, Tuesday 14 December 2010 15.17 GMT 
Kosovo's prime minister is the head of a "mafia-like" Albanian group responsible for smuggling weapons, drugs and human organs through eastern Europe, according to a Council of Europe inquiry report on organised crime.
Hashim Thaçi is identified as "the boss" of a network that began operating criminal rackets in the run-up to the 1999 Kosovo war, and has held powerful sway over the country's government since.
The report of the two-year inquiry, which cites FBI and other intelligence sources, has been obtained by the Guardian. It names Thaçi as having over the last decade exerted "violent control" over the heroin trade.
Figures from Thaçi's inner circle are accused of secretly taking captives across the border into Albania after the war, where a few Serbs are said to have been murdered for their kidneys, which were sold on the black market.
Legal proceedings began in a Pristina district court today into a case of alleged organ trafficking discovered by police in 2008. That case – in which organs are said to have been taken from impoverished victims at a clinic known as Medicus – is said by the report to be linked to Kosovo Liberation Army (KLA) organ harvesting in 2000.
It comes at a crucial period for Kosovo, which on Sunday held its first elections since declaring independence from Serbia in 2008. Thaçi claimed victory in the election and has been seeking to form a coalition with opposition parties.
Dick Marty, the human rights investigator behind the inquiry, will present his report to European diplomats from all 47 member states at a meeting in Paris on Thursday.
His report suggests Thaçi's links with organised crime date back more than a decade, when those loyal to his Drenica Group became the dominant faction within the KLA.
It says the group's supremacy over splinter groups in the guerrilla movement enabled them, from 1998, to seize control of "most of the illicit criminal enterprises" in which Kosovans were involved south of the border, in Albania.
During the Kosovo conflict, Slobodan Milosevic’s troops responded to attacks by the KLA by orchestrating a horrific campaign of ethnic cleansing against ethnic Albanians in the territory. As many as 10,000 are estimated to have died at the hands of Serbian troops.
While deploring Serb atrocities, Marty said the international community chose to ignore suspected war crimes by the KLA, "placing a premium instead on achieving some degree of short-term stability".
He concludes that during the Kosovo war and for almost a year after, Thaçi's forces meted out revenge against Serbs, Roma and ethnic-Albanians accused of "collaborating" with the enemy.
Thaçi and four other members of the Drenica Group are named in the report as having carried out "assassinations, detentions, beatings and interrogations". This same hardline KLA faction has held considerable power in Kosovo's government over the last decade, with the support of western powers keen to ensure stability in the fledgling state.
The report paints a picture in which ex-KLA commanders have played a crucial role in the region's criminal activity over the last decade.
It says: "In confidential reports spanning more than a decade, agencies dedicated to combating drug smuggling in at least five countries have named Hashim Thaçi and other members of his Drenica Group as having exerted violent control over the trade in heroin and other narcotics."
Marty adds: "Thaçi and these other Drenica Group members are consistently named as "key players" in intelligence reports on Kosovo's mafia-like structures of organised crime. I have examined these diverse, voluminous reports with consternation and a sense of moral outrage."
His inquiry was commissioned after the former chief prosecutor for war crimes at The Hague, Carla Del Ponte, said she had been prevented from investigating senior KLA officials.
Her most shocking claim, which she said required further investigation, was that the KLA smuggled captive Serbs across the border into Albania, where their organs were harvested.
The report, which states that it is not a criminal investigation and unable to pronounce judgments of guilt or innocence, gives some credence to Del Ponte's claims. It finds the KLA did hold mostly Serb captives in a secret network of six detention facilities in northern Albania.
Thaçi's Drenica Group "bear the greatest responsibility" for the ad-hoc prisons and the fate of those held in them.
They include a "handful" of prisoners said to have been transferred to a makeshift prison just north of Tirana, where they were killed for their kidneys.
The report states: "As and when the transplant surgeons were confirmed to be in position and ready to operate, the captives were brought out of the 'safe house' individually, summarily executed by a KLA gunman, and their corpses transported swiftly to the operating clinic.''
The same Kosovan and foreign individuals involved in the macabre killings are linked to the Medicus case, the report finds.
Marty is critical of the western powers which have provided a supervisory role in Kosovo's emergence as a state for failing to hold senior figures, including Thaçi, to account. It criticises "faltering political will on the part of the international community to effectively prosecute the former leaders of the KLA."
It concludes: "The signs of collusion between the criminal class and the highest political and institutional office holders are too numerous and too serious to be ignored.
"It is a fundamental right of Kosovo's citizens to know the truth, the whole truth, and also an indispensable condition for reconciliation between the communities and the country's prosperous future."
"If as expected the report is formally adopted by the committee this week, the findings will go before the parliamentary assembly next year.

----------


## L-7

Kryeministri i Kosovës, është shef i një grupi mafioz shqiptarësh përgjegjës për kontrabandë me armë, drogë dhe organe të njerëzve përmes Evropës lindore, thuhet në një raport hetues të Këshillit të Evropës mbi krimin e organizuar.

Hashim Thaçi është identifikuar si bosi i një rrjeti që ka filluar të merret me shantazhe kriminale pas luftës së Kosovës në vitin 1999, dhe ka mbajtur ndikim të fuqishëm në qeverisjen e vendit që nga ajo kohë.

Raporti i një hetimi dy-vjeçar, i cili citon burime të FBI-së dhe të shëbimeve tjera të inteligjencës, është marrë nga gazeta britanike, The Guardian. Në të Thaçi përmendet si ushtrues i kontrollit të dhunshëm në tregtinë me heroinë.

Figura nga rrethi i ngushtë i akuzohen se kanë mbajtur në mënyrë të fshehtë robër përgjatë kufirit në Shqipëri pas luftës, ku thuhet se disa serbë janë vrarë për veshkët e tyre, të cilat janë shitur në tregun e zi.

Dick Marty, hetues për të drejtat e njeriut prapa këtij hetimi, do ta paraqes raportin e tij para diplomatëve evropianë nga të gjitha 47 shtetet anëtare gjatë një takimi në Paris ditën enjte.

Raporti i tij thekson se lidhjet e Thaçit me krimin e organizuar datojnë qysh një dekadë më parë, kur besnikët e Grupit të tij të Drenicës, siç raporton The Guardian, u bënë fraksion dominues përbrenda UÇK-së.

Thuhet se supremacia e grupit ndaj grupeve të vogla në lëvizjen guerila u ka mundësuar atyre, nga viti 1998, të marrin nën kontroll shumicën e ndërmarrjeve të paligjshme kriminale në të cilat kosovarët ishin përfshirë në jug të kufirit, në Shqipëri.

Gjatë konfliktit të Kosovës, trupat e armatosura të Slobodan Milosheviqit reaguan ndaj sulmeve të bërë nga UÇK-ja duke orkestruar një fushatë të tmerrshme të spastrimit etnik kundër shqiptarëve në Kosovë. Rreth 10,000 vlerësohet se kanë vdekur në duart e trupave të armatosura

----------


## Genti..

Ap-ap-ap , kjo i kalon te gjithe kufijte .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mos e egzaxhironi me supozime.....Se eshte qe tjeter ta shash per qeverisjen o per korupsion e eshte qe tjeter ta akuzosh si mafioz....
(Duhen prova, e mbas provave eshte drejtesia qe vendos.)

----------


## Genti..

> Mos e egzaxhironi me supozime.....Se eshte qe tjeter ta shash per qeverisjen o per korupsion e eshte qe tjeter ta akuzosh si mafioz....
> (Duhen prova, e mbas provave eshte drejtesia qe vendos.)


Kjo gazet eshte e madhe , serioze o zoteri .
Kur nje gazete sikurse kjo shkruan ashtu , atehere ?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kjo gazet eshte e madhe , serioze o zoteri .
> Kur nje gazete sikurse kjo shkruan ashtu , atehere ?


Nuk ka gazet,as te madhe ,e as serioze,se asnje gazet o gazetar nuk ka patenten e madheshtish,te seriozitetit,edhe te se vertetes.
Pra eshte drejtesia qe vendos,nuk eshte opinioni i nje gazete.

----------


## Prishtina.C

> Po te heqesh budallikun e "pedofilafe te europes",ke plotesisht te drejte.


Ne raste te tilla kur kto gazetat evropiane i konstruktojn shkrimet e tyre krye keput duke u thirrur ne propaganden serbe ather edhe nuk meritojn me teper Rrespekt se kaq

----------


## Kosovar2006

Por nuk flitet se ky mafia eshte fuqimisht i perkrahun dhe sponsoruar nga Amerika. Italia edhe Rusia e kishin ka mafia boss

----------


## kiniku

> [SIZE="4"]
> I cili me qdo mjet tenton ta njollos kosoven


Nuk ka nevoje te tentoj te njollos Kosoven. Kosova eshte aq e njollosur (nga vete ne) sa ka humb e gjitha ne njolle, eshte shnderruar e gjitha ne njolle ne harten e europes. 

Mua nuk me cudit fare ky artikull. Nuk do te me cudiste edhe sikur te dokumentohej si i vertete.

----------


## Prishtina.C

> Nuk ka nevoje te tentoj te njollos Kosoven. Kosova eshte aq e njollosur (nga vete ne) sa ka humb e gjitha ne njolle, eshte shnderruar e gjitha ne njolle ne harten e europes. 
> 
> Mua nuk me cudit fare ky artikull. Nuk do te me cudiste edhe sikur te dokumentohej si i vertete.



Problemi esht se ter akuzat e ngrituar nga ky putanti DICK MARY, Jan krijuar ne laboratorin e sherbimit sekret serbe dhe nga propaganda serbe keshtu qe nuk permbejn as minimumin e sensit te seriozitetit 

Thejesht jan akuza Rraciste qe serbia ben ndaj vikimave te gjenocidit te saj shqiptarve permes nje njeriu te piste e te pa moralshem dhe aspak serioz sikurse esht putanti manjaki ksenofobi psikopati DICK MARY





Une jam kunder Hashim Thaqit por keto akuza jan anti-shqiptare

----------


## ms13

NORMAL .. e thojn  prej qe hini thaqii qenii en  qeveri u ndalenn vrasjet  e  krimet e organizuara.. osht normall  se ky vet u kan  kriminel ky vet i ka  vra njerzt  ma te mir te kosoves.. ky vet  e ka prishh Kosoven..  Kushh e vrau XHEMAIL MUSTAFFEN ...  e shum vrasje te tjera... ky i ka vra veq sa me  thy krahun e TE NDERUARIT  IBRAHIM RUGOVA ... 
MITROVICA SHKOJ  papa... 
e Urrej HASHIM QENIN

----------


## injejti

Kurgja nuk ka shtu as nuk kam mogu, vetem e kom postu ashtu qysh asht.

----------


## ms13

garant je i ri shum e nuk i din sent  eh more dostii.. HASHIM THAQII U KAN VET ORGANIZATOR I KETYNEVV VRASJEV  SHIKU  u kann  en udhheqje te THAQIT... NJERI dul ne TV edhe kallxojj qe kam vra njerz kam kercenuu  e kejt  edhe su murr para syshh hiqq.. se tek e fundit SHQIPTARI JEM PO  ..  ta shikojm en qet vit ku po mbetet MITROVICA  e  qather ju edhe  na tjert  qohum ne  protesta kunder ndarrjes qe nuk ja vlenn.. po veq duhet me ja uru serbis   marrjen e  veriut.. SE VET  POPULLI I KOSOVES KA DASHT NDARJE .. KUR E KA VOTU THAQIN..  WIKILLIKSI  KALLXOJ SHUM KJARTT  qe kosova po ndahet  aty jon kejt senet e verteta

----------


## kiniku

> [SIZE="3"]Problemi esht se


Problemi eshte se keto akuza s'pari i ka filluar Karla Del Ponte.

----------


## Prishtina.C

> Problemi eshte se keto akuza s'pari i ka filluar Karla Del Ponte.



E shtyr nga propaganda serbe

----------


## kiniku

> E shtyr nga propaganda serbe


Nje njeri si Karla nuk "shtyhet" aq lehte. 

Sidoqofte, shpresoj se ke te drejte dhe se keto nuk jane te verteta.

----------


## Prishtina.C

NUK ESHT NE PYTEJE KETU HASHIM THAQI O SHQIPE PROBLEMI ESHT SE KETO AKUZA JAN ANTI-SHQIPTARE 


Keshtu qe edhe ju ketu duhet te tregoni minimumin e inteligences e te mos bini pre e propagandes dhe sherbimit sekret serbe 


Ju lus te mos vazhdoni me tej ket tem e ti beni publicitet propagandes dhe sherbimit sekret serbe

Ejani ta kritiojm Hashim Thaqin por jo qe agjenden te na percaktoje serbia

----------


## fattlumi

*Qeveria: Shpifje tendencioze dhe qëllimkëqija të Dick Martyt*

Prishtinë, 14 dhjetor  - Po sot ndaj tekstit të   The Guardian  ka reaguar Qeveria e Kosovës. Në reagimin e Qeverisë thuhet :  Sot, në të përditshmen  The Guardian  u publikua një artikull i cili thirret në një raport të anëtarit të Asamblesë Parlamentare të Këshillit të Europës, Dick Marty, i cili është në vazhdën e raporteve të cilat janë publikuar në 12 vitet e fundit dhe që kanë pasur për qëllim njollosjen e luftës së Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe të udhëheqësve të saj.
 Pretendimet e botuara në The Guardian janë hetuar disa herë nga drejtësia vendore dhe ndërkombëtare, dhe në të gjitha rastet është konstatuar që deklarimet e tilla kanë qenë të pabazuara në fakte dhe të konstruktuara me qëllim të dëmtimit të imazhit të Kosovës dhe të luftës së Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës.
Për më tepër, është e papranueshme që shpifjet e nje anëtari të Asamblesë Parlamentare të Këshilit të Europës të paraqiten si opinione të vet institucionit, i cili nuk ka të bëjë me raportin e cituar.
 Është e qartë se dikush dëshiron të pengoj Kryeministrin Hashim Thaçi pas zgjedhjeve parlamentare, në të cilat qytetarët e Kosovës, në mënyrë të qartë dhe masive i dhanë besimin për të vazhduar programin zhvillimor dhe qeverisjen e vendit tonë.
Veprimet e tilla të ulta dhe bizare, nga njerëz pa asnjë kredibilitet moral, mund të jenë në shërbim vetëm të qarqeve të caktura që nuk ia duan të mirën Kosovës dhe qytetarëve të saj.
Opinioni i gjërë vendor dhe ndërkombëtar tashmë e di fare mirë se Dick Marty që nga fillimi, pa u mbështetur në asnjë fakt dhe argument, ka qenë paragjykues dhe i vendosur që të raportojë në favor të qëndrimeve që ka shprehur bashkëpunëtorja dhe mikja e tij Karla Del Ponte dhe Qeveria e politikanët e Republikës së Serbisë.
Por, publikimi i qëndrimeve të tilla paragjykuese dhe denoncuese, pa u mbështetur në asnjë fakt dhe argument, nuk përkon me etikën profesionale që do të duhej ta kishte gazeta The Guardian.
Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës dhe Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi do të ndërmarrin të gjithë hapat dhe veprimet e nevojshme për të kundërshtuar shpifjet e Dik Martit, duke përfshirë edhe rrugët ligjore dhe politike.
 As qytetarët e Republikës së Kosovës dhe as opinioni i gjërë ndërkombëtar, nuk do të bijnë pre e shpifjeve qëllimkëqija të kundërshtarëve të pavarësisë dhe sovranitetit të vendit tonë dhe në asnjë mënyrë nuk do të lejojnë që matrapazët e porositur të njollosin luftën e pastër të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe sakrificën e të gjithë qytetarëve të vendit tonë.

Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës i bën thirrje të gjitha shteteve anëtare të Këshillit të Evropës që të kundërshtojnë fuqishëm këtë raport shpifës dhe tendencioz dhe të mos rreshtohen në anën e atyre që me çdo kusht duan ta pengojnë stabilitetin, progresin dhe qeverisjen e mirë në Republikën e Kosovës.

koha.net

----------


## ms13

> uroja o qen bir qeni , se njerz si ti i duhet serbis me pas ketu, qe me ja uru .
> spo di qka me than hajde ta urojna, urojav ti  me at t'q!me familje qe e ki qen bir shkavi.
> urojav kush po te nal, qe sa ja keni nis me leh si qent po ndahet mitrovica po ndahet mitrovica , ju e ndjatet me gojen e juaj.
> 
> qypniii nveri klysht e shkive, shkoni hani m.u.t atje bashk me ta.


  ti je kan aj i pari qe ja ke uru  se ja ke dhann  THAQIT  VOTENN   me  dhenjen e votes  ti  ja ke uru vet   edhe kejt ata qe e kan votuu  ...     quu tashh dil en protesta  jo  kthena mitron  e ndajti thaqii mitron e shiti,,, se me kann kejt shqipet si un ndryshhe ishin sill  ..se  kishin lann ket shtet  en dur te  tradhtarvee me shitt  vende te kosovess

----------

